# Blanket insulation Painting



## kentdalimp

Hello again everybody.

We have another interior project we are looking at I am wondering if anybody has any experience with.

Building is a Large Metal building that was used by a Printing/Graphics Firm for years. The Shell is Metal with what appears to be Batt and Blanket Insulation. I am not sure if the Batt and Blanket is typically installed in pieces or in large Sheets before the exterior Metals are installed. 

Anyway the interior of the building has Ink dust/stains all over the "blanket." 

Wondering if anybody has had luck Pressure washing / Priming /Painting that material?

Seems like it would be easier to replace the materials, But again, I'm not sure how the original was installed.

Anybody done anything similar? The Client was the Tenant who is turning the building back over. They are trying to clean up the facilities to avoid some of the normal charges. Trying to determine the best options to provide.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## kmp

I have painted a fair amount of plastic faced insulation in the past without much trouble. Pressure washing would not be a good idea,too much chance of damage and getting the insulation wet. Even a garden hose wash might be a problem. Plus if there is no floor drain you would have the issue of water removal. You might have to use a stain blocker on the spots.Most water base paints stick to the plastic face reasonably well but you should watch for runs when you spray it. I could not imagine rolling it.


----------



## kentdalimp

kmp said:


> I have painted a fair amount of plastic faced insulation in the past without much trouble. Pressure washing would not be a good idea,too much chance of damage and getting the insulation wet. Even a garden hose wash might be a problem. Plus if there is no floor drain you would have the issue of water removal. You might have to use a stain blocker on the spots.Most water base paints stick to the plastic face reasonably well but you should watch for runs when you spray it. I could not imagine rolling it.


I feel the same way about Pressure Washing. My concern is the adhesion of the new paint going over a dirty surface like that. I will try and get a picture up to illustrate better. 

Might have to do some hand Cleaning to help with any concerns.


----------



## Stretch67

Do a test patch with Shellac, then overcoat. You might be surprised.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Paradigmzz

What is the elevation? Single faced batt? 

First off- no water!

Second- well i need pics. Believe it or not- better off with direct application of dryfall or a cheap flat than going a bonding primer and topcoat route. Building the mills will create the situation where it will crack and shatter under contact. 

Installed tons of single faced batt and painted even more. Funny part is that none of it is recommended to be painted. Ever. Even though it gets painted all the time. As a painter you dont want to retrofit single faced batt. Typically its installed anf then the roof is layed down. Having to reverse strap and seam tape can be a disaster if you dont know what your doing. Shoot some pics and i can give you a bit more advuce.


----------



## kentdalimp

Couple of Photos of what is being considered. We have even contacted an insulation contractor to see what they're thoughts are on maybe facing over what's existing. 

All Ideas are appreciated at this point. You can see the level of Grime built up on some portions of the walls.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter

I wonder if you can clean that safely with a dry ice or similar water-free system.


----------



## Lujie222

Hi! 

I knows this is an older thread, but I’m going through the same thing now where I’d like to paint my warehouse insulation. It’s white plastic on metal beam just like the photos you shared. Can I ask what happened, how did it turn out andbwhat advise would you give me? Thanks so much!


----------



## JohnnyWilson1111

Any update on this, I have same bat insulation and would like to paint white. Any suggestion what paint can I use, it also has chicken wire to hold the insulation.


----------

